# Boys and Girls, Lady's and Gentlemen



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a house that was foreclosed on, the bank wants to repaint it so it can sell. Hummm! I wonder why. :icon_rolleyes: We originally painted this track of homes. This plan is over 4000 sq ft. During the boom this house went for over $800,000.00 so I would guess these home owner paid at least $850,000.00 since it was in the last phase. Now the bank wants to get at least $650,000.00.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This guys were in there master bedroom


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that all semi gloss on walls and ceilings?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

yup!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

i'm kinda confused about the master bedroom. What are you trying to say? Thank you


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

I dont follow. I have very similar colors in my personal home! They are warm and inviting and I get all kinds of comments on it! What are you trying to say??


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

That's crazy. I just did a foreclosure too. Mine wasn't painted like that but the previous HO decided to kick all of the walls in before leaving. Lots of DW repair. It's funny, this economy is helping in some ways. $10,000 for the interior of the foreclosure. Nice job to get going into winter.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

wow crazy paint!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

When I was in my early twenties, I painted my apartment in similar loud contrasting colors - 

my tastes have matured since.

Some people really groove on these types of colors, for awhile. They do eventually tire of them and decorate as if they were from planet earth.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

850k for a ****ty house with 2 1/2 colonial trim, lousy oak rails and no window trim????? Those look like HD cabinets.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> 850k for a ****ty house with 2 1/2 colonial trim, lousy oak rails and no window trim????? Those look like HD cabinets.


That's california for you.. that's prolly cheap there. Cost fo living is a whole different ball game there.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

timhag said:


> i'm kinda confused about the master bedroom. What are you trying to say? Thank you


There was still some family pics laying around too. Surprisingly Hag is in one


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> There was still a family pics laying around too. Surprisingly Hag is in one


You just blew it buddy. I was gonna start being a nice guy. I will continue to be a nice guy to everyone including the new comers minus ewingpainting. You will be my stress relief. Thank you.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

timhag said:


> You just blew it buddy. I was gonna start being a nice guy. I will continue to be a nice guy to everyone including the new comers minus ewingpainting. You will be my stress relief. Thank you.


I'm rolling, LOL


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'm rolling, LOL


Look who is number one on my signature.:yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I am thrilled that I even made it in your sig. 
This is classic.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I am thrilled that I even made it in your sig.
> This is classic.


I'm just a classic kinda guy. It's on my brother :boxing:


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

You can buy a house but you can't buy class or style...........


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's an interesting paint job.


----------



## Art Works Interiors (Apr 4, 2008)

It looks like Mimi from the Drew Carey show bazooka barfed.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Perfect example of the subpimer's taste.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The style is that of third world housing. Interesting.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Art Works Interiors said:


> It looks like Mimi from the Drew Carey show bazooka barfed.


GOOD ONE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> GOOD ONE ! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1867


HAHA that looks like the female version of Tim. :thumbup:


----------

